# Keto Pre bed meal/shake



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

Do you run keto style macro breakdowns or do you go for protein only?


----------



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

Nobody?

Is your last meal keto balanced or protein only?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

What you mean mate?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

If you mean last meal of the day while on Keto and not carb up... Then It should be at lease 60% fat and trace carbs as with all your meals.


----------



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yea thats what I'm asking. But when people are running a low carb diet they have a protein only shake to stop the carb to fat conversion before bed.

What I'm asking is does the same rule apply for Keto...no fats before bed to stop the storage of fat.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Ive never came across this mate... Surely If your below your maintenance Kcals you should be fine!

If your running a proper CKD/Keto diet and not low carb then If you have a protein only meal at ANY time It'll kick you out of Ketosis mate!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gluconeogenesis


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

WelshMan83 said:


> Yea thats what I'm asking. But when people are running a low carb diet they have a protein only shake to stop the carb to fat conversion before bed.
> 
> What I'm asking is does the same rule apply for Keto...no fats before bed to stop the storage of fat.


Complete rubbish mate lol.

Fat isn't stored as fat/neither are carbs. It's the calories eaten over maintainance that will be stored as fat wether that be pro/carb or fat, eating carbs and fat doesn't make you fat.

If you're on keto then every meal should contain atleast 60% fat to protein. Also if your on keto the fat is used for energy by the ketons, so why would you store fat eating fat at night.


----------



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Complete rubbish mate lol.
> 
> Fat isn't stored as fat/neither are carbs. It's the calories eaten over maintainance that will be stored as fat wether that be pro/carb or fat, eating carbs and fat doesn't make you fat.
> 
> If you're on keto then every meal should contain atleast 60% fat to protein. Also if your on keto the fat is used for energy by the ketons, so why would you store fat eating fat at night.


Calm down mate, I didn't say it like I was the godfather of eating or something!

So your saying if I didnt eat anything all day, and was in a 1000 calorie deficit before bed and ate a whole pizza to myself, I wouldn't put on any fat on once I fall asleep? That goes totally against what bodybuilders have been doing for years...cutting carbs in the evenings to what I believed to be the concept of "excess carbs in the stomach when going to sleep convert to fat" type principle.

I'm not a nutritionist and don't pretend to be, thats why I'm asking questions. So if you'd like to give me the correct terminology on the no carbs in the evenings principle I'd be happy to hear it.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

WelshMan83 said:


> Calm down mate, I didn't say it like I was the godfather of eating or something!
> 
> So your saying if I didnt eat anything all day, and was in a 1000 calorie deficit before bed and ate a whole pizza to myself, I wouldn't put on any fat on once I fall asleep? That goes totally against what bodybuilders have been doing for years...cutting carbs in the evenings to what I believed to be the concept of "excess carbs in the stomach when going to sleep convert to fat" type principle.
> 
> I'm not a nutritionist and don't pretend to be, thats why I'm asking questions. So if you'd like to give me the correct terminology on the no carbs in the evenings principle I'd be happy to hear it.


Lol, i wasn't raving?

As long as your in a deficit then you won't gain weight/fat. That doesn't mean you should eat crap food tho.

Like said fat=ketons for energy too if your on keto.

I think the theroy behind the carbs at night is so that you don't overspill on muscle/liver glycogen if you've been eating carbs throughout the day.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

If that pizza takes you over your maintenance Kcals then yeah you'll store It as body fat... If you have high GI carbs 'sugary carbs' before bed then that will cause a massive Insulin spike 'Insulin Is a storage hormone' So you want to avoid that at any time especially before bed If cutting!

I'll post a link In a minute with a little info to how fat burning happens!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Have a read of this mate-

http://www.fitnessandpower.com/training/cardio/175-glycogen-depletion


----------



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> I think the theroy behind the carbs at night is so that you don't overspill on muscle/liver glycogen if you've been eating carbs throughout the day.


So what I said wasn't complete rubbish then. Carbs are avoided late at night as to avoid an overspill which are then stored as fat.

http://www.themusclecook.com/home/general-nutrition/should-you-eat-before-bed/

http://ronavidan.com/articles/carbs.htm

http://bellyfathowto.tumblr.com/

http://www.jimmythomas.com/training/members/carbohydrates.htm

And those links are from some of the most basic websites that come up on the first page of Google. Not wise to rubbish someone when you clearly don't know what your talking about.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

WelshMan83 said:


> So what I said wasn't complete rubbish then. Carbs are avoided late at night as to avoid an overspill which are then stored as fat.
> 
> http://www.themusclecook.com/home/general-nutrition/should-you-eat-before-bed/
> 
> ...


Considering i told you the theory on eating carbs late at night, would not make me know what i'm talking about? As said that would only happen if you over eat stupid amounts of carbs throughout day to overfill glycogen. Eating carbs before bed won't be stored as fat.

Your question = rubbish.

What I'm asking is does the same rule apply for Keto...no fats before bed to stop the storage of fat.

Now get of your high horse. ;0)


----------



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

Bolloux mate you are talking through your ****.

Carbs only have one use in the body and thats energy. If you consume more carbs than your body can burn off between your last meal and the time you go to bed, the excess will be stored as fat.

Put it to a vote, you will lose.

No question is rubbish on a forum, only people looking for opinions.

You can apologise after.

I have a very big horse.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

WelshMan83 said:


> Bolloux mate you are talking through your ****.
> 
> Carbs only have one use in the body and thats energy. If you consume more carbs than your body can burn off between your last meal and the time you go to bed, the excess will be stored as fat.
> 
> ...


If you know answers to your own questions them why ask them??? Seems logical that.

You've just said what have already said. Calories in vs calories out.......deficit.

Btw i have a shetland.


----------



## klosey (May 14, 2011)

WelshMan83 said:


> Bolloux mate you are talking through your ****.
> 
> Carbs only have one use in the body and thats energy. If you consume more carbs than your body can burn off between your last meal and the time you go to bed, the excess will be stored as fat.
> 
> ...


FALSE... Carbs are actually used to spare protein to prevent catabolism.. in essence carbs are anabolic.... if you consume more carbs the your maintence before bed you will gain weight.. this also applies to fat and protein....


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Would that be 1 vote for me there lol.


----------



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

Carbs are used to spare protein...yes mate used an an energy source instead of using protein as an energy source to spare muscle.

You just said exactly what I said and said FALSE.

True. Carbohydrate can only be used in the body for energy.


----------



## klosey (May 14, 2011)

correct... i know people on warrior diet and eat 1 meal a day 2 hour before bed.. they aint fat


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Intresting thread lol


----------



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

No offence to anyone but blimey.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyway, protein shake with olive oil added.

I don't know if I am in keto or not as I don't got bg monitor or anything but it's on my xmas list.


----------



## klosey (May 14, 2011)

personally i like peanut butter in last meal


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

If you're not on a keto diet, and providing you remain under maintenance calories for the day, then there's nothing wrong with having carbs before bed. That being said, it doesn't mean you should go ahead and eat sh!t. For a keto meal before bed, you can't go wrong with steak and eggs!


----------



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

Klosey I can't quote on iPhone.

Read what I said. If you eat more carbs than you can burn off from the time you eat the meal to the time you sleep, the excess will be stored as fat.

Im happy you have a mate who's not fat.

Depending on his lbm, it's easily capable to burn off a few hundred calories of carbs in 2 hours and not store fat. However anything over WILL be stored as fat. Most average clean eaters who run high protein low carb simply dont take the risk (you could calorie deficit all day and still put on fat by making this mistake).

S3...you call my post absolute rubbish and you count that statement as a vote?


----------



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

English boy...you've mixed up my question with S3s complete rubbishing that carbs are not stored as fat if in excess before sleeping.

This thread is a joke.


----------



## klosey (May 14, 2011)

No no no.. its part of standard diploma nutrition... the body doesnt stop burning calories when asleep! your metabolism is slightly reduced but the increase in GH secreation means you wont gain fat if your total calories are maintenance level or below...


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

WelshMan83 said:


> English boy...you've mixed up my question with S3s complete rubbishing that carbs are not stored as fat if in excess before sleeping.
> 
> This thread is a joke.


It doesn't matter if it's carbs protein or fat. If it's in excess it gets stored as adipose tissue. What was the original question again? Lol

Edit: just looked.

Keto style. Protein + fat.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Group hug?

No?

*hides


----------



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

S3 I also missed your post with the Shetland.

Yes I know that excess carbs are stored as fat. I have wasted ten minutes of my life explaining that to you, which you seem in denial about.

My question was will fats be stored if eating a keto balanced diet before bed. Which has still not been answered

It's ironic that you said yours is a shetland. Which is in fact a pony. One of the smallest breeds available.

Nice horse.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

WelshMan83 said:


> Klosey I can't quote on iPhone.
> 
> Read what I said. If you eat more carbs than you can burn off from the time you eat the meal to the time you sleep, the excess will be stored as fat.


Not true. I think your over thinking the whole carbs thing.

If you have a deficit of 2000 cals and you eat 1900 cals from just carbs you will be in deficit and not gain weight. Over feed on fat/pro/carbs and excess will be stored as fat.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

WelshMan83 said:


> S3 I also missed your post with the Shetland.
> 
> Yes I know that excess carbs are stored as fat. I have wasted ten minutes of my life explaining that to you, which you seem in denial about.
> 
> ...


That wasn't your original question, but... If you're in a deficit, no. Excess, yes.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

3 eggs 1 tin mackeral 20g cheese fries into an omlette. delish.


----------



## klosey (May 14, 2011)

Oh yeah.. Blended protein.. Quack and a tsp peanut butter is my choice


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

WelshMan83 said:


> S3 I also missed your post with the Shetland.
> 
> Yes I know that excess carbs are stored as fat. I have wasted ten minutes of my life explaining that to you, which you seem in denial about.
> 
> ...


I answered your question in page 2 twice! with this....... fat = ketons for energy too if your on keto. meaning it's the bodys source of energy! i also said you need a fat/pro ratio with every keto meal.

You haven't explained anything to me. I have tried to explain a few times now that calories in vs calories out.

I have small legs, your point is.........


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Complete rubbish mate lol.
> 
> Fat isn't stored as fat/neither are carbs. It's the calories eaten over maintainance that will be stored as fat wether that be pro/carb or fat, eating carbs and fat doesn't make you fat.
> 
> If you're on keto then every meal should contain atleast 60% fat to protein. Also if your on keto the fat is used for energy by the ketons, so why would you store fat eating fat at night.


Another post explaining your question.


----------



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

It's getting boring now.

The original post is the first thing written on this thread.

Heading "Keto pre bed shake"

First post "are you running keto style macro breakdowns or protein only?"

Referring to the storage of excess carbs between the last meal and sleep on a normal diet, without writing big words I was essentially asking will excess fat between the last meal and sleep be stored too when on keto.

Nobody on this post understands the principe of carbs being stored as fat during sleep.

All that has been said on this post is the basic ratios of keto and calorie deficit.

Wasting my time.


----------



## klosey (May 14, 2011)

I do understand.. but stating carbs before bed will be stored at fat is not correct no matter how much spin is on the statement


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

WelshMan83 said:


> It's getting boring now.
> 
> The original post is the first thing written on this thread.
> 
> ...


How many times do i have to say, fat will not be stored as fat on a keto diet! how can it be stored as fat when it's your bodys new source of energy.

Fat = ketons for energy.

If you skip the fat at night or any other meal and use just protein you be thrown out of ketosis and the body will turn protein into glucose.


----------



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have already told you I know what a keto diet is so stop repeating the basics.

You have already said that carbs cannot be stored as fat so you do not understand the principle of excess calories between the last meal and sleep.

Stop repeat posting you do not have the knowledge to answer my question.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

WelshMan83 said:


> It's getting boring now.


You have asked if fats consumed at night will be stored as bodyfat, like carbs would be... it's been explained to you that carbs (or other macros) at night will not mean you become fat, providing you are in calorie deficit. So your question is floored from the start.

When you look at calorie consumption you don't just look at the time-frame between your last meal of the night and the morning... you consider it over a much much longer period. Sure the body has several methods of storing energy... but regardless of where/how it is stored for short periods of time it will be used up again very quickly and efficiently if you are in calorie deficit on a by day-by-day basis.

To answer your question, fat at night is fine. A lot of people, even not on keto, will include fat in their last meal to slow down digestion of the protein.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

2004mark said:


> You have asked if fats consumed at night will be stored as bodyfat, like carbs would be... it's been explained to you that carbs (or other macros) at night will not mean you become fat, providing you are in calorie deficit. So your question is floored from the start.
> 
> When you look at calorie consumption you don't just look at the time-frame between your last meal of the night and the morning... you consider it over a much much longer period. Sure the body has several methods of storing energy... but regardless of where/how it is stored for short periods of time it will be used up again very quickly and efficiently if you are in calorie deficit on a by day-by-day basis.
> 
> To answer your question, fat at night is fine. A lot of people, even not on keto, will include fat in their last meal to slow down digestion of the protein.


He won't to listen to any advice bud, as he's caught up in the whole "eating carbs at night will make him fat"


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

WelshMan83 said:


> I have already told you I know what a keto diet is so stop repeating the basics.
> 
> You have already said that carbs cannot be stored as fat so you do not understand the principle of excess calories between the last meal and sleep.
> 
> Stop repeat posting you do not have the knowledge to answer my question.


Rather than being stubborn you could listen to the advice that people have given you in this thread.

Your first question has been answered numours of times and you still don't listen.

You clearly know nothing about keto or you wouldn't be asking questions like, will eating fat at night be stored as fat on a keto diet. The whole principle of a keto is to eat fat as it's the bodys new source of energy ffs!

I have also said that any source of calories will be stored as fat if you go over your calorie deficit, wether that be from carbs, fat or protein. Like mark has said, you look at the calorie consumption over the whole day not the last meal. If that last meal is over you deficit and you have eaten carbs, then yes you will store them as fat as you would with protein/fats.


----------



## klosey (May 14, 2011)

Since you say no one knows anything Welshman... here it is in plain simple english..... carbs are primary fuel... they are protein sparing... low/no carb.. the body turns to proteins and fats... if proteins are high and still taking in fats the body uses fat and spares proteins.. answer is simple... no carbs , Fat before bed but not calorie excess = ??? NO FAT GAINS


----------

